# Kentucky restaurant shut down after roadkill found in kitchen



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Kentucky restaurant shut down after roadkill found in kitchen | The Sideshow - Yahoo! News Canada

I think I'll lay off Chinese for a bit.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

It's a bit disturbing that it was done at a restaurant, but taking a freshly roadkilled deer home to eat is not all that heinous. I know there are rules against it so people don't start 'vehicular hunting', but salvaging some meat that would otherwise go to waste is okay in my books... Taking it into your restaurant is just bad judgement though.

This of course assumes that he was telling the truth and wasn't planning on feeding it to customers in the restaurant.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe they actually changed the rules here and you can actually keep a roadkilled deer.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Some cities donate roadkilled deer to local food shelters. Great use of otherwise waste food if you ask me...


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Well I just wonder what people have been eating at that restaurant. I don't care for wild meat myself but...

I see a lot of dead raccoon's and cats lately when I drive in the lower mainland. Where should the line be drawn? I think that people have a right to know what's in their meal. Mind you the deer meat would most likely be better than the recalled roast that I ate on Monday.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

My original copy of the Joy of Cooking has recipes for cooking raccoon, squirrel, and possum. No, I am not kidding.

I don't see anything wrong with eating a freshly roadkilled deer, provided that it is actually fresh killed and not one that you happen to run across in the ditch, ugh. I really like venison and other wild game, but serving it in a restaurant as "mystery meat" would likely bring the health authorities down on you due to lack of hygiene and potential cross contamination as seen above.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

arent animals killed via vehicular homicide subject to sepsis from the impact, if the internal organs are compromised , ie stomach acids, un digested foods, toxins leaching out of the liver, ect ect?


road kill should not be eaten IMO 

but im more of a grocery store style carnivore anyhow , i would eat any game meat regardless of how it is killed, goes against my personal no hunting policy..

fish do not apply...


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I think when they say "fresh", they're talking about a deer they just hit themselves. Definitely NOT something that you find lying on the road fresh dead. If you gut and clean right away after it's killed you should be OK, but I wouldn't eat a deer with crush injuries or rupture. Or raccons or squirrels, for that matter.

My (mostly anecdotal) experience with hitting deer is that you usually have to shoot the poor thing to put it out of its misery after it's broken a leg or it's back.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

gross either way lol


Elle said:


> I think when they say "fresh", they're talking about a deer they just hit themselves. Definitely NOT something that you find lying on the road fresh dead. If you gut and clean right away after it's killed you should be OK, but I wouldn't eat a deer with crush injuries or rupture. Or raccons or squirrels, for that matter.
> 
> My (mostly anecdotal) experience with hitting deer is that you usually have to shoot the poor thing to put it out of its misery after it's broken a leg or it's back.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you lived in Newfoundland/Labrador, I think moose roadkill would be very common, although you'd probably have to call 911 first cause the moose is probably still lying on top of the car it crushed.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Im not anti hunting, i just cant justify it on a personal level

buy a license, go through firearms courses, buy a gun and ammo, get some camo, go in the middle of nowhere covered in deer piss, sit and wait, shoot something , have to gut & clean it
take it home either butcher it yourself, or pay someone to do it ,

or you could walk yourself to safeway and score a fat old steak, hit the beer and wine and score some corona's, and call her good..

there is a reason were not wandering nomads because farming and agriculture is a better way to sustain life.

if i were to entertain a hunting expedition i would bring a camera, leave whatever wildlife i found the way i found it ..

but thats just me, i grew up with a bunch of ******* hunters and that stuff never appealed to me


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> you'd probably have to call 911 first cause the moose is probably still lying on top of the car it crushed.


Not to mention heavy lifting gear to move said moose. Those suckers are BIG.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Reminds me of Foodie Goodie in Newton. Except rumour has it they were dead cats.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

there was this awesome chinese food restaurant in port alberni when i was a kid the lantern inn and they suddenly went out of business, same rumor


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't like the taste of moose and deer but to each their own. I don't know about raccoon or squirrels but an occasional mouse might be OK. LOL


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

this mouse business comes up one more time im gonna go ozzy osbourne on one


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

LOL @ lamplighter comparing himself to a piranha


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

more like a planaria


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> Kentucky restaurant shut down after roadkill found in kitchen | The Sideshow - Yahoo! News Canada
> 
> I think I'll lay off Chinese for a bit.





Lamplighter said:


> Well I just wonder what people have been eating at that restaurant. I don't care for wild meat myself but...
> 
> I see a lot of dead raccoon's and cats lately when I drive in the lower mainland. Where should the line be drawn? I think that people have a right to know what's in their meal. Mind you the deer meat would most likely be better than the recalled roast that I ate on Monday.


so.. first you said, your going to lay off chinese food for a bit and Now you say that well its ok as long as I know whats in it?
just because everyone seem to be 'ok' about it, you quickly change your decision.
I find many post you've made not to be helpful or nice, but actually find it to be more of a Bash and Seriously Quite Ignorant.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

some might say closer to racist, but I am not that sensitive.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> some might say closer to racist, but I am not that sensitive.


I sure hope it isnt.. I have 0 tolerance for Racism


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

and thread #4 takes a ride down the pooper


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> so.. first you said, your going to lay off chinese food for a bit and Now you say that well its ok as long as I know whats in it?
> just because everyone seem to be 'ok' about it, you quickly change your decision.
> I find many post you've made not to be helpful or nice, but actually find it to be more of a Bash and Seriously Quite Ignorant.


I'm sorry that you have a problem with my sense of humor. I've never had any problems with my Chinese friends before but I guess there's always a first time. Not that I'm suggesting that you're my friend.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> I have 0 tolerance for Racism


Well then we have something in common.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Please don't start going at it again guys.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Roadkill scavenging is quite popular in some parts of the states. I myself would not knowingly eat it but many people do. I feel awful when I hit something traveling down the road. The last thing I would do is stop and take it home for dinner.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Each year, about 200 people are killed in as many as two million wildlife-related crashes at a cost of more than $8 billion, the institute estimated in a report prepared for the National Academies of Science. 2005 figures in the US.

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/22/us/22crash.html?_r=0


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

like this?.......


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I wonder just how much roadkill ends up in restaurants. I wonder if I've eaten anything that I consider foreign like raccoon, dogs or cats. Perhaps it's even better than pink slime.

*Now before anyone flies off the handle I'm including Chinese restaurants but not exclusively so.*


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Elle said:


> My original copy of the Joy of Cooking has recipes for cooking raccoon, squirrel, and possum. No, I am not kidding.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with eating a freshly roadkilled deer, provided that it is actually fresh killed and not one that you happen to run across in the ditch, ugh. I really like venison and other wild game, but serving it in a restaurant as "mystery meat" would likely bring the health authorities down on you due to lack of hygiene and potential cross contamination as seen above.


Yup I have always loved that about my copy of Joy of Cooking, how many other cooking books tell you how to skin a squirrel?


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

mcrocker said:


> Yup I have always loved that about my copy of Joy of Cooking, how many other cooking books tell you how to skin a squirrel?


You guys using a Beverly Hillbilies cookbook?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I am holding my dads copy of joy of cooking and there are no recipes for raccoon, possums, squirrels, or whatever else you said.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i think she has an old skool version, like trhe first edition, i think i remember my moms old cookbooks having southern fried squirrel and stuff too.. weird right


ThePhoenix said:


> I am holding my dads copy of joy of cooking and there are no recipes for raccoon, possums, squirrels, or whatever else you said.
> 
> View attachment 11750


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

You guys need to watch "Bizarre Foods". Now that show shows some weird stuff. 

Southerners eat alot of out of the norm animals.



I tried bear meat accidentally once, friends wife made spaghetti, told me it's beef. I ate it, and holy was it greasy and tough. Not my thing.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I dont like any of that stuff , i dunno if it is because of the hunting aspect of things so mentally it bothers me or if it is the foreign meat i dunno ... 

my mom and her hubby are like avid hunters.. and they have tried the whole switcharoo on me and i knew what was up... something fishy going on here ...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Most "wild" meats will be much leaner and gameyer compared to meat from a Safeway. I've never liked bear meat either. I prefer a nice lamb shoulder or rack of lamb when I'm wanting a change of pace. Buffalo is delish though and I used to buy it at Save-on-meats downtown to make buffalo jerky. Much more flavourful than beef from my experience.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i'll give you buffalo for sure, buffalo burgers are legit but the ones i tried were like farmed buffalo not like roaming the plains buffalo or was it bison?or are they the same thing..... i dunno now i gotta call my mommy lol


SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Most "wild" meats will be much leaner and gameyer compared to meat from a Safeway. I've never liked bear meat either. I prefer a nice lamb shoulder or rack of lamb when I'm wanting a change of pace. Buffalo is delish though and I used to buy it at Save-on-meats downtown to make buffalo jerky. Much more flavourful than beef from my experience.


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

macframalama said:


> I dont like any of that stuff , i dunno if it is because of the hunting aspect of things so mentally it bothers me or if it is the foreign meat i dunno ...
> 
> my mom and her hubby are like avid hunters.. and they have tried the whole switcharoo on me and i knew what was up... something fishy going on here ...


I like going hunting but not much of a bear hunter cause I was raised you eat what you kill and bear is just nasty I love deer and moose tho... deer jerky has to be one of my fav


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

eww rickie your gross ... just kidding, im not like you shouldnt hunt, but i know it just isnt for me


AcidFear said:


> I like going hunting but not much of a bear hunter cause I was raised you eat what you kill and bear is just nasty I love deer and moose tho... deer jerky has to be one of my fav


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

macframalama said:


> eww rickie your gross ... just kidding, im not like you shouldnt hunt, but i know it just isnt for me


ya its not for everyone its hard to watch something beautiful die and even harder to be the one to pull the trigger but you get over it


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I would be down to get in all the gear , trek my big ole but in the woods , do the whole trip like im gonna go shoot something but just bring a camera... however then i would need 2 things, a better camera and i would have to learn how to use it haha


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> some might say closer to racist, but I am not that sensitive.


Well hope not.... keep in mind that lot of fish freaks here on BCA are Chineses! Haaha!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

AcidFear said:


> ya its not for everyone its hard to watch something beautiful die and even harder to be the one to pull the trigger but you get over it


Definitely not for me! I don't mind eating it but i will never be the one killing it. Actually my supervisor just took a few days off to go hunting. I'm looking forward for some deer steak n jerkey. Lol


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> I am holding my dads copy of joy of cooking and there are no recipes for raccoon, possums, squirrels, or whatever else you said.


The weird stuff is only in the original version, published in 1931 (the Depression). It has recipes for opossum, bear, raccoon, muskrat, woodchuck, beaver tail, and peccary. It looks like your dad's copy is one of the newer ones which won't have those recipes. I've linked to a scan of the recipe page here:

http://www.bonappetit.com/blogsandforums/blogs/badaily/joy-of-cooking-3.jpg

And a detail of the lovely squirrel skinning illustration:


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

awesome elle.... and gross but i guess depression times ... meat was meat and to hell with where it came from lol


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

JTang said:


> Well hope not.... keep in mind that lot of fish freaks here on BCA are Chineses! Haaha!


No doubt! 95% of all the people I have met from this site have been chinese. You guys sure love your fish!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i love the boot illustration , thats what your food needs a dirty ole work boot stomping on your squirrel lol


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

well you dont eat the skin dude!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Yahoo posted the article and I re posted it here. Now it just happened to be a Chinese restaurant but it wouldn't have made a bit of difference. One of my partners was Chinese and I have Chinese friends but not one can come forward and call me a racists. It's nonsense to even suggest or insinuate that it's the case. Ethnicity is not an issue with me nor should it be. As a matter of fact it's absurd that I should even have to write this post. 

If certain members expect me to loose my cool I can assure them that it will not happen.

I'm here to learn, share and perhaps I'll get lucky and see something else that I want to buy. 

Write to yahoo if anyone finds the article offensive.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

where'd this come from , i thought we killed this yesterday.


Lamplighter said:


> Yahoo posted the article and I re posted it here. Now it just happened to be a Chinese restaurant but it wouldn't have made a bit of difference. One of my partners was Chinese and I have Chinese friends but not one can come forward and call me a racists. It's nonsense to even suggest or insinuate that it's the case. Ethnicity is not an issue with me nor should it be. As a matter of fact it's absurd that I should even have to write this post.
> 
> If certain members expect me to loose my cool I can assure them that it will not happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

uh oh! better close the thread


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> where'd this come from , i thought we killed this yesterday.


 So did I!! But a new post was there when I got up this morning. Just trying to clarify it wont go further than this. I don't like racist innuendos cast my way and I'm certain that you would feel the same way.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Please keep any further arguments about or references to race/racism/racists etc. out of the thread. The original article isn't up for debate here; I don't think that was the intent of posting it. We've been through this whole go-round already, so no need to restart it. Thanks guys.

We now return you to your ongoing episode of "Weird Foods I Plan Never to Eat" or "Restaurants Never to Visit". 

In the interest of adding to the thread, one of the guys Drew worked with brought in cougar for lunch one day. Very rank and stringy. I've had bear steaks, which managed to be both fatty and revoltingly gamy at the same time.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

cougar... jeeeeez thats not nice, anyone ever have those chocolate covered bugs that seem to be so popular on those weird food shows, or does anyone remember bear gryllis eat that camel spider , or les stroud eat those whichiti grub....


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

gross, i would freak out at the sight of one , cant imagine for the life of me touching one , nevermind eating one


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

The weirdest thing that I've eaten was cooked fish roe. I was a kid then!!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I wonder if anyone who has gone fishing has kept there salmon eggs for feed for there fish... I bet my red tail would eat til explosion if those were an option


Lamplighter said:


> The weirdest thing that I've eaten was cooked fish roe. I was a kid then!!!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't two-bit feed your fish caviar from the Black Sea.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We usually buy our salmon whole off the fishing boat and clean them, vacuum pack them and freeze them. They are usually less than 6 hours from swimming around to in the freezer. I found out a few interesting things after cleaning 8 fish in my kitchen:

1) Every wasp in North Vancouver will know as soon as you gut that first fish, and will invite all its buddies to join it at your place.

2) My dog really REALLY loves fresh salmon roe, but salmon roe does not love her.

3) Feeding said dog fresh roe results in lots of horrible dog barf to clean up.

4) Fish scales are second only to sand in their ability to get everywhere and be impossible to clean up.

5) When you finish cleaning all that lovely fresh salmon, you will not be able to look any of your aquarium residents in the face. You will feel like a guilty cannibal.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

funniest post of the day...hands down..


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> funniest post of the day...hands down..


ditto!!!!!


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> uh oh! better close the thread


No I can do better and ban people that feel like making a mockery of me.

Jus sayin'



There's your friendly warning. Might just be the last.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I think he was poking fun at the goings on that have happened in the last day or so I dont think he was making a mockery of anyone, see sarcasm is hard to portray


BCAquaria said:


> No I can do better and ban people that feel like making a mockery of me.
> 
> Jus sayin'
> 
> ...


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

macframalama said:


> I think he was poking fun at the goings on that have happened in the last day or so I dont think he was making a mockery of anyone, see sarcasm is hard to portray


I get the sarcasm.Touchy subject since the drama. Be like poking fun of planes crashes the day after 9-11. Could say it sarcastically, doesn't mean it's tasteful.

Just not cool. I've said my piece already. Please guys just be respectful. You guys are on the watch list for everyone now. So don't be surprised if people are ridiculing your every move. If you don't want to be banned, then just watch what you say very carefully. I'm pretty much done with all this now. So if I get another phone call about "so and so", I'm just gonna ban the offender just because I don't want to deal with this anymore.

 Thanks


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

exactly, it was in reference to the other threads, nothing against you or the mods.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Anyone here see the movie "The Straight Story"? A Great Movie with Richard Farnsworth & Sissy Spacek,this Post reminded Me of a scene in the Movie where a Lady accidentally runs over a Deer with Her Car,some moments later after the Lady leaves the scene a content and happy Farnsworth is seen cooking up a nice hunk of Deer Meat on a roaring Campfire.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

It's not cool to hit a moose or other large animal. Even a human can cause massive damages to a vehicle.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

A bit of an update???

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Roadkill Cook-off.

I think it's disgusting!

Watch the video - Shine Canada


----------

